# hey guys whats up new to the site and hove some questions



## liljon813 (Feb 14, 2010)

**tiredi have a 45gal slat water tank and i have a fulval305 i believe ,,people keep telling m to get rid of the canister filter what are some ideas on why and or what to get ?
It seems to be running okay i added a power head to the tank due to what seemed like to me was just sitting water like build up of algae a brown color is this bad or okay have had the tank up for about 6 months, I only ran into one problem about two months ago i had two fish die on me a yellow tang and a angel fish then right after that like 7 of my turbo snails just died now im only down to a blue&green cromis and a damsel and a hell of alot of bristle worms and aptashea any help lol i am moving in about two to three months should i start all over?*c/p*


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

liljon813 said:


> **tiredi have a 45gal slat water tank and i have a fulval305 i believe ,,people keep telling m to get rid of the canister filter what are some ideas on why and or what to get ?
> It seems to be running okay i added a power head to the tank due to what seemed like to me was just sitting water like build up of algae a brown color is this bad or okay have had the tank up for about 6 months, I only ran into one problem about two months ago i had two fish die on me a yellow tang and a angel fish then right after that like 7 of my turbo snails just died now im only down to a blue&green cromis and a damsel and a hell of alot of bristle worms and aptashea any help lol i am moving in about two to three months should i start all over?*c/p*


There is nothing wrong with having a canister on that size tank, as long as you take care of it. And as far as your tank we need a little more back ground on it water levels and so on.And welcome


----------

